# Problem installing linux-f10-flashplugin10



## sigh (Jan 18, 2011)

Trying to install linux-f10-flashplugin10 but I get:


```
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., 
file not found, no access)

Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

I downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz and put it in the appropriate distfile directory, then ran "make" again but am getting the same error message.  Is there a step I am missing?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

Update your ports tree and try again. Current version of www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 is 10.1r102.65.


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 18, 2011)

check the integrity of that file.. @ distinfo


----------



## SIFE (Jan 18, 2011)

As Mr SirDice, update port tree then reinstall again.


----------



## sigh (Jan 19, 2011)

Updated the ports tree and that did the trick.   Thanks for the help guys.


----------

